# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > مقاله: ایجاد برنامه پایگاه داده چند ردیفی با DataSnap XE

## BORHAN TEC

*خلاصه موضوع: بررسی مراحل ایجاد یک برنامه پایگاه داده چند ردیفی با دسترسی خواندن و نوشتن اطلاعات موجود در پایگاه داده “Employee” با استفاده از تکنولوژی DataSnap و استفاده از Delphi XE. توجه داشته باشید که پایگاه داده “Employee” یک پایگاه داده نمونه است که به همراه InterBase XE عرضه می¬شود. برنامه سرویس دهنده و سرویس گیرنده به سادگی در مدت زمان 10 دقیقه با استفاده از کامپوننتهای دلفی و نوشتن دو خط کد دلفی ایجاد خواهند شد و ... .*

*تذکر: برای خواندن ادامه مقاله فایل های زیر را دانلود کنید. توجه داشته باشید که اگر فقط یک فایل را دانلود کنید نمی توانید مقاله را بخوانید و بنابراین حتماً باید هر دو فایل را دانلود کنید و آنها را در کنار هم در یک پوشه قرار دهید و یکی از آنها را باز کنید تا مشکلی در خواندن مقاله نداشته باشید.*

----------


## پوربصیرت

با سلام
میخواستم مجموعه اموزشیتون را تهیه کنم
لطفا راهنمائی بفرمائید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> میخواستم مجموعه اموزشیتون را تهیه کنم
>  لطفا راهنمائی بفرمائید


لطفاً اینگونه مسائل را در پیام های خصوصی مطرح کنید.

----------

